# Shorter Catechism PowerPoint



## KMK (Jun 13, 2013)

I just finished teaching 20 lessons based upon Spurgeon's Catechism. I used a PowerPoint presentation to guide the instruction which was geared toward K-12. Obviously, it doesn't cover everything but it might be useful. You could customize it however you want. If anyone on PB is interested I would be glad to share it with you.

Send me a PM with your email address if you are interested.


----------

